# Paint Creek 8/9/12



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Went out yesterday morning and this morning.

Yesterday - 
Caught a half a dozen chubs, a couple blue gill, 4 7" brown trout, 1 8" brown trout, and 1 10" brown trout.
I started keeping the Chubs for fertilizer at home, partly because they make great fertilizer, and partly because they are all infesting my favorite holes.
I ended up casting towards a hole, and coming up short. I landed in the middle of the creek on a rock bed. I looked down, and saw my reel was tangled up.(I had just switched to mono from braid, so it took some getting used to.) So I left my line out and stood there untangling my reel. when I finally got it untangled, the line just started running through my fingers. So I closed the bail, lifted up my pole, and something was running with my line downstream. as soon as I put some pressure on it, it tore off, taking about 15feet of line out before it broke my line. I was using 2lb mono. So I switched to 4lb when I got home.

Today -
caught 3 chubs (their numbers have dropped since I started keeping them), a big sunfish, an 8.5" brown, a 9"brown, and my Personal best 12" brown trout. Caught it from about 5 feet from me in some tree roots. Spot used to be infested with chubs until I stated making personal fertilizer. Now, I have pulled a couple 7, an 8, a 10, and a 12 out of those roots. Had several fish on that I think were bigger than this one.
Also saw several mink chasing some ducks around.
Fished in the rain until the creek turned to chocolate milk. that was around 9:30. 
Any Idea when the water would clear up? I really want to try that spot again, but chocolate milk is not my drink of choice.


----------



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Went out again this morning 6:30-11am. Decided to head downstream a ways before I started. Ended up a little more than a mile downstream of where I usually start. Couldn't find the trout for the first few hours. Ended up at just walking over decent holes because they were full of rockbass and "Sand darters"? (looked like a skinier gobey, with stripes). ended up at a nice hole that gave me a chub on the first cast. threw it downstream a ways, and cast back in. pulled out a 7.5" brown, and cast back in. pulled out a 10" rainbow (first one I have gotten north of the Gear restricted zone.), and i cast back in. had on a the biggest fish of the day and lost him. it was a good 14-15" brown. Lot of fish for one hole. Ended up with a new personal best brown though later on.
Totals, 6 7" browns, 1 10" rainbow, 1 11" brown, and 1 13.5" brown. beat yesterdays 12" personal best!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Good job on the fish, congrats


----------



## CNC TECH (Oct 26, 2011)

excellent zydar
last year was my first year trout fishing and 12 was my biggest for the year. kinda ironic...12" brown...12"rainbow....and also a 12" brookie. learned alot while out there and while on here reading and have had much better results this year. still looking for the 1st 20"+ but hey....been in the upper teens a few times with rainbows and browns...brookie now 13" best. 
keep up the good work and thanks for the reports.


----------



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Went out again yesterday at the same area that I got my 13". Only ended up getting 2 brown trout from 7-11. a 10" and a 14", a new Personal best. 3 days in a row, I upgraded my personal best by an inch each time. No picture though. I pulled him from a log jam, and I am unfortunately not coordinated enough to balance on a log, hold a fish, and take a picture. I wanted him back in the water as soon as possible. He was also very light and almost colorless. I did end up keeping the 10" though. I have been saving up a couple medium sized trout so I can cook my grandparents a multi-species fish dinner.
On a side note, On friday, I caught a 12" chub that had a big chunk missing from his upper lip. caught him again on saturday slightly downstream. he keeps making me think he is a rainbow because his lower fins are pink.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing great! I've been using both flies and spinners all over the place out there and spinners have outfished the files by a mile. I'm disappointed in that, mainly because I know it is my noobishness that is causing me to fail with the fly rod (I just started last winter).

On another note, I want to put a bounty on a nice Brown that has to be 14" - 16" in length. This fish has been in the same hole for the last three weeks and I've thrown everything at him... nymphs, buggers, Mepps, Panter Martins, and even an old shoe. I cannot get this fish to take anything. He will casually move to the side of my lure if passes over his head. I've approached him with Ninja like caution, so I'm not sure what I need to do! When I finally give up and wade toward him to head upstream, he will swim in a circle before slowly moving under a log as if I'm interrupting his morning. He's not spooked or intimidated at all. That fish is way too arrogant and needs to be brought to the net! Of course I want to see him released back into the creek, but he needs to be brought down a few pegs. The thing that bugs me is that I've caught other smaller browns from the same hole. Since we can't discuss specific holes (even though this particular place is very very obvious), PM and I'll give details. The only caveat is that I want to see pics when he's caught... :evilsmile


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Poor fish! Every trout angler in SE Michigan will be at that hole trying to catch him. What ever happened to secret holes? I know your intentions are to have it released but what are the chances of that?


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose you're right. I'll keep it to myself, though I think next time I'm going to bring a mask and swim fins and take him on mano-a-mano...


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

We're supposed to get more rain this week. Try after a heavy storm.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Afterthaut said:


> Yeah, I suppose you're right. I'll keep it to myself, though I think next time I'm going to bring a mask and swim fins and take him on mano-a-mano...


Best thing I have heard all week Man! Be sure to keep us up to date on your efforts.

Havent been out this week, but am kicking myself for it. Just found where the fish are decent, and life gets busy. Ended up frying a few smaller browns for a fish dinner to go along side my walleye for the Grandparents. Any tips on cooking them? they are good, but Walleye win in the "bread and fry" department.

as for rain, I have decent luck after a rain, but my best luck has been during or just before.


----------

